

Ask HN:  Best CRM tool for a startup - liftman

I know, I know...there are tons of solutions out there.  Any one have a solid experience with one that plugs into google apps?  Thanks :)
======
sagacity
Darn it!!! It was only a few days ago that I came across a _very_ helpful post
somewhere, made by a startup where they gave a reasonably detailed account of
all the third-party tools/services they're using; and I'm pretty sure CRM was
one of those.

I also think either the startup, or the CRM company, or both are funded by YC
so I guess I must have found that post through YC/HN only.

The problem is, I can't locate it now :-( Sorry, pal, I'll keep looking and
post it here if/when I find it, unless someone else beats me to it.

~~~
marklabedz
Maybe you were thinking of this post (it was on HN a few weeks ago, I think):

[http://mygengo.com/talk/blog/15-web-services-we-rely-on-
ever...](http://mygengo.com/talk/blog/15-web-services-we-rely-on-every-day/)

They're using Salesforce.

~~~
sagacity
Yup, that's the one.

Thanks, mate.

